# Lake Tahoe for a Total Beginner



## brolotov (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey all, I know this is one of many Tahoe threads going right now but I couldn't find one specifically for beginners (this will be my first time snowboarding, ever). I'm going to Lake Tahoe for a couple days later this month and need your input.

My plan is to take a lesson at Diamond Peak the first day, board around at Diamond to practice, and maybe head over to Northstar another day if I can ride well enough. Does this sound like a decent plan? Are there any other resorts in North Lake that I should look at? And is it realistic to hope to "get it" by the second or third day? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I think your plan is fine. If you're going to Tahoe, you should take-in the view of the lake. Northstar will provide that as well as a bit of a Posh atmosphere. If you don't need the posh, then ride Diamond Peak and Homewood. Homewood gives some of the best views of the lake.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> I think your plan is fine. If you're going to Tahoe, you should take-in the view of the lake. Northstar will provide that as well as a bit of a Posh atmosphere. If you don't need the posh, then ride Diamond Peak and Homewood. Homewood gives some of the best views of the lake.


Love Homewood. 

Hey! take a lesson later in the day, wait for the snow to soften up, and wear those padded shorts


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

You'll be fine at Northstar even as a beginner. It's pretty flat compared to Squaw or Kirkwood over on the south side, so there isn't anything too intimidating really.

As to "getting it" by your second or third day, I would say it depends a lot on what kind of shape you're in and if you have any history with board sports. For me, I kind of got it by he end of my third day, but I was so sore from busting my ass left and right the two previous days I was really timid because I didn't want to hit the deck. I would really recommend padded shorts and wrist guards when you're learning, and a helmet always.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree that North Star shouldn't pose you any difficulty, but it's absurdly packed on the weekends. The morning 9-10am base camp line can take as long as 30-45mins. North Star is one of the closer resort to the SF/Bay Area, making it ideal for day-trips. That's why it's packed on a Saturday. I will say this though, they have a cool little village at North Star.

As for "getting it" by the 2nd day, I wouldn't hold yourself to that expectation. Because chances are it won't happen. Not that I'm doubting your abilities, but snowboarding for me is hard to learn, but easy to master.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Diamond Peak will be a good start. Lots of "diamonds," but lots of greenies, too. Don't let the talk of Homewood fool you. It is the smallest mountain in Tahoe, but there are only two greens...the two trails back to the base lodges. Homewood has the lowest base elevation, but it also has some seriously fun steeps and glades.

Northstar is also a good choice. It has lots of mellow greens and blues leading back to the mall...er, base. Seriously...Northstar is a good fit. Easy schmeasy, lots of fun stuff at the base after you've bonked your head a hundred times learning to snowboard. You can't go wrong with Diamond Peak or Northstar. But Homewood -- my second-fave at Tahoe -- is not the mellow baby slope people make it out to be.

(BTW, my avatar is from Homewood...53 degrees. Steepest sh!t in Tahoe besides The Wall at Kirkwood or The Chutes at Mt. Rose).


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> (BTW, my avatar is from Homewood...53 degrees. Steepest sh!t in Tahoe besides *The Wall at Kirkwood* or The Chutes at Mt. Rose).


I don't remember how, but one time me and my buddies got up there, and we were all like: "Yep, we're going to die here..."


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> I don't remember how, but one time me and my buddies got up there _(The Wall at Kirkwood)_, and we were all like: "Yep, we're going to die here..."


On our last trip to Kirkwood, we had a family with us with 17 year old twins, and a Mr. Macho 6'4" dad. They were always trying to out-tough each other. I did a lot of stuff I never would have even considered, but drew the line at The Wall. I used to do Kirkwood's e-newsletters, and have seen plenty of pics of the top. No thanks. Besides, any lift that is marked with a giant skull and crossbones sign should tell you about what you're getting into.

One of the teenagers tried to navigate the narrow chutes and wound up destroying a brand new Arbor demo board they had rented. They were furious when Tahoe Dave's demanded they pay full price for the board, but wound up making a deal. The board was ruined beyond repair on the first day out.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> On our last trip to Kirkwood, we had a family with us with 17 year old twins, and a Mr. Macho 6'4" dad. They were always trying to out-tough each other. I did a lot of stuff I never would have even considered, but drew the line at The Wall. I used to do Kirkwood's e-newsletters, and have seen plenty of pics of the top. No thanks. *Besides, any lift that is marked with a giant skull and crossbones sign should tell you about what you're getting into.*
> 
> One of the teenagers tried to navigate the narrow chutes and wound up destroying a brand new Arbor demo board they had rented. They were furious when Tahoe Dave's demanded they pay full price for the board, but wound up making a deal. The board was ruined beyond repair on the first day out.


----------



## brolotov (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I'm probably just going to stick around Diamond since I'll be there from 12/24-12/27 and it sounds like Northstar will be super packed. Definitely wearing a helmet and some protection lol. Happy holidays!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Diamond is pretty, but not much else. You'll get bored within an hour or two. Only one lift to the top, drops you off at the same point every time. Over and over and over and over again. Don't get me wrong, it's fun...but only for a short time, and only if you have a $5 ticket. It's a kid's mountain. If you're already up there, hit up Mt. Rose instead. Much more challenging and fun. Hell, even Northstar is better.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, that said...there are lots of short so-called black diamond runs at Diamond Peak. Thus the name. They're not too severe, though. But I took one of them last time I was there, after a snowstorm. It was warm, I was only wearing a hoodie (well, pants, too). I cut down this black diamond run and triggered a mini avalanche! It was crazy...I slid upside down, head-first, buried in snow, for about fifty yards. Popped up, I was fine, kept riding. With all the major stuff in Tahoe, it was Diamond Peak that threw me an avalanche! Probably because the other "real" mountains are more prepared.


----------

